# Help me please



## Helpmeplease148 (Dec 4, 2018)

Can i get visa if i have herpes?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Helpmeplease148 said:


> Can i get visa if i have herpes?


Yes


----------



## Helpmeplease148 (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank you xdoodle******, sorry I forgot to mention that I will get 'work visa even if i have herpes? 
I'm sure you can understand my nervousness since my life depends on the work visa.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Helpmeplease148 said:


> Thank you xdoodle******, sorry I forgot to mention that I will get 'work visa even if i have herpes?
> I'm sure you can understand my nervousness since my life depends on the work visa.


They don't test for herpes as far as I know, the big ones are HIV and TB.


----------



## a_e34 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hiiii I am in same situation and wanted to ask if indeed everything was OK for your visa? Did the medical test check for herpes after all?


----------

